# Good third party Nikon Battery



## sam_franklin (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, before my trip to Munich I'm looking for a good spare EN-EL14 battery. I can't afford to get a genuine spare at the moment so has anybody got any recommendations of a good third party battery?


----------



## Designer (Jan 21, 2013)

I suspect that there may be several brands available.  My spare is "Digipower".  No, I do not remember how much it cost.  I do recall that I purchased it at the same general electronics store that sold me my camera.


----------



## JDFlood (Jan 21, 2013)

I have had nothing but trouble with every off brand camera battery I have ever bought. I think 6 of them mostly Canon... Maybe one Nikon. 25% or less! Power... A couple 10%! JD


----------



## joshua_ (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought two of the Wasabi Batteries that I am happy with so far.


----------



## flow (Jan 21, 2013)

I got my backup at a big box electronics store. We were on vacation in Canada, don't remember the name of the store, but it was the local 'Best Buy' equivalent. The battery works just as well and holds charge just as long as the brand-name one we had forgotten to bring a charger for. Its name isn't marked on the battery itself (and of course, we no longer have the packaging), but I would guess if you are getting one at a reputable retailer, and it is specifically marked as an acceptable substitute for your model's battery, you're probably in the clear.


----------



## jrizal (Jan 22, 2013)

joshua_ said:


> I bought two of the Wasabi Batteries that I am happy with so far.



The dirt cheap batteries batteries are not coded and hence will not work unless you use a battery grip. Coded aftermarket batteries such as the Wasabi sell at half the price and will work. As with all aftermarket accessories, your mileage may vary though.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=en-el14


----------



## Joves (Jan 22, 2013)

JDFlood said:


> I have had nothing but trouble with every off brand camera battery I have ever bought. I think 6 of them mostly Canon... Maybe one Nikon. 25% or less! Power... A couple 10%! JD


Yeah was my experience when I went with what the Battery+ store brand once. I found the saving to not be worth it in the long run. I go with strictly the Nikon ones now.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 22, 2013)

I've found with batteries you really do get what you pay for..... nothing worse than a dreaded ERROR message because of a battery, if you even get the power to get the message when it goes bad.

  Some things are just not worth scrimping on.


----------



## Onbird (Jan 22, 2013)

sam_franklin said:
			
		

> Hi, before my trip to Munich I'm looking for a good spare EN-EL14 battery. I can't afford to get a genuine spare at the moment so has anybody got any recommendations of a good third party battery?



Well I agree with a number of the folks, I have had bad experiences in the past too. You only have to find the difference between a Genuine and a third party, surely if you are going that far you are able to scoop up the few extra dollars. Highly recommend going for the original and not used.

-Enjoy your trip!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 23, 2013)

look for used one with adorama. refurbished, etc... I've saved that way. Nikon is the best.


----------



## Tee (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 2 Calumet batteries that have been working great.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 23, 2013)

It always cracks me up! People buy a "expensive" DSLR, and then want to stick junk batteries in them...

Some of the third party batteries have people that swear by them.. some have people swearing at them. 

Good luck with your purchase!


----------

